# What I want for Christmas!



## maritalloneliness (Mar 18, 2015)

I can honestly say that I'm almost done with the dreaded shopping for gifts. As Always, My Husband thinks I've gone overboard as far as spending on the kids. I've told him repeatedly that he's welcomed to do the Christmas shopping but he refuses. It was much easier when the kids were little as all I had to worry about getting the hottest toys. Now, with a teenager and a tween taste have gotten more expensive. But this us a thread for the adults. 
WHAT'S ON YOUR CHRISTMAS LIST OR WHAT HAVE YOU BOUGHT FOR YOURSELF OR PARTNER?
For me. I bought the amazon Echo and have been using it since receiving it in the mail two weeks ago! Happy with my Christmas gift! 

Sent from my SM-N910T using Tapatalk


----------



## 225985 (Dec 29, 2015)

For Christmas I'd be very happy with an unsolicited hug and kiss from my wife, as I get neither now.


----------



## EllisRedding (Apr 10, 2015)

My W and I don't typically get gifts for each other (mainly b/c throughout the year if we do want something we just buy it for ourselves lol). I did though pick her up an 18in Samsung Tablet for the kitchen recently which she loves (very easy to pull up recipes, reorder groceries on Amazon Fresh, awesome for watching TV/Netflix). I also did just buy some new dress shirts for work for myself (b/c of the deep discounts everyone is pushing).

Also, we do have 2 Amazon echos (one in kitchen and one in bedroom). My two boys asked for their own Echos for Christmas so we did pick up as well. My only complaint is when Alexa starts shouting out instructions in the bedroom


----------



## Andy1001 (Jun 29, 2016)

I want to wake up on Christmas morning and find that this year has all been a dream and it is still 2015.


----------



## EllaSuaveterre (Oct 2, 2016)

I'd like an engagement ring- a real one. When Mr. Suaveterre and I were first engaged, I picked out a band with stones all around it to serve as both an engagement ring and a wedding ring.

That and a garland of flowers with which to decorate the canopy of the spare bed.


----------



## maritalloneliness (Mar 18, 2015)

Consider this a platonic hug and kiss. I hope you get your wish from wife. 

Sent from my SM-N910T using Tapatalk


----------



## maritalloneliness (Mar 18, 2015)

Alexa can do that? I want to know how, lol

Sent from my SM-N910T using Tapatalk


----------



## tropicalbeachiwish (Jun 1, 2016)

EllisRedding said:


> Also, we do have 2 Amazon echos (one in kitchen and one in bedroom). My two boys asked for their own Echos for Christmas so we did pick up as well. My only complaint is when Alexa starts shouting out instructions in the bedroom


LOL. :rofl:

Don't you hate it when that happens!? She's so bossy sometimes.


----------



## Celes (Apr 28, 2015)

I'm actually getting an Amazon Echo for my H. He's a tech guy so I'm sure he'll love it. 

I'm hoping he will get me the Tory Burch clutch I've been eying but doubt he's picked up on my hints lol. 

We normally don't get each other anything for Christmas either. But this year I suggested we surprise each other to help keep the spark in our marriage.


----------



## EllisRedding (Apr 10, 2015)

Celes said:


> I'm actually getting an Amazon Echo for my H. He's a tech guy so I'm sure he'll love it.
> 
> I'm hoping he will get me the *Tory Burch clutch *I've been eying but doubt he's picked up on my hints lol.
> 
> We normally don't get each other anything for Christmas either. But this year I suggested we surprise each other to help keep the spark in our marriage.


The bolded, what is that? Sounds like a fancy vibrator lol.


----------



## EllisRedding (Apr 10, 2015)

tropicalbeachiwish said:


> LOL. :rofl:
> 
> Don't you hate it when that happens!? She's so bossy sometimes.


"Slow down", "use your legs", "Just call it quits and by her something nice instead" ...


----------



## Rowan (Apr 3, 2012)

EllisRedding said:


> The bolded, what is that? Sounds like a fancy vibrator lol.


Lol! A clutch, in this instance, is a small hand-held (no straps or handles) purse. Tory Burch is the designer, and thus the name brand of the clutch she wants.


----------



## CharlieParker (Aug 15, 2012)

Celes said:


> I'm hoping he will get me the *Tory Burch clutch* I've been eying but doubt he's picked up on my hints lol.
> 
> We normally don't get each other anything for Christmas either. But this year I suggested we surprise each other to help keep the spark in our marriage.


I was like, awesome, I love mine, until I reread, it does not say Creme Brulee torch.


----------



## Lila (May 30, 2014)

....for Christmas to be over, lol. 

Seriously, it's been crazy this year. I went to the dr last wednesday and my blood pressure was 148 over 95 (I'm normally 120/75). When she asked me what was wrong, I responded with one word...Christmas. She looked relieved and said 'okay'. This must happen a lot this time of season. 

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## rockon (May 18, 2016)

I'm asking Santa for an off-the-wall xmas gift. A new engine case for a 1972 Porsche 914 2.0. Just found out old one has irreparable stress cracks.

Hey, I still believe in Santa!


----------



## CharlieParker (Aug 15, 2012)

Lila said:


> ....for Christmas to be over, lol.
> 
> Seriously, it's been crazy this year. I went to the dr last wednesday and my blood pressure was 148 over 95 (I'm normally 120/75). When she asked me what was wrong, I responded with one word...Christmas. She looked relieved and said 'okay'. This must happen a lot this time of season.



Did you buy more ornaments?


----------



## Lila (May 30, 2014)

CharlieParker said:


> Did you buy more ornaments?


Oh yes. They don't look as nice but they work. 

I must have freaked the dog out because he goes nowhere near that tree now. 



Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## MrsHolland (Jun 18, 2016)

Girls are both getting iPhone7's, the boy is getting his gym membership renewed, too easy. MrH, no idea I really should think about it soon.

Only other gift I have to get is for my newest niece. We don't go overboard at Christmas, gifts are really only for the kids.

As for me, what do I want? No idea, I'm not a gifts person. 

Christmas is not stressful here, we just don't buy into the hype and consumerism.


----------



## Herschel (Mar 27, 2016)

5th Annual Sibling Christmas Dance Takes The Cake


----------



## Bibi1031 (Sep 14, 2015)

What I want for Christmas! 

My 8 back teeth...:grin2:


----------



## browser (Oct 26, 2016)

FMF threesome.

I doubt Santa's got the right materials in his sleigh.


----------



## Bibi1031 (Sep 14, 2015)

browser said:


> FMF threesome.
> 
> I doubt Santa's got the right materials in his sleigh.


Maybe this is a job for @badsanta


----------



## tropicalbeachiwish (Jun 1, 2016)

browser said:


> FMF threesome.
> 
> I doubt Santa's got the right materials in his sleigh.





Bibi1031 said:


> Maybe this is a job for @badsanta


:rofl::rofl:


----------



## MrsAldi (Apr 15, 2016)

browser said:


> FMF threesome.
> 
> I doubt Santa's got the right materials in his sleigh.


He may have some porn for you. 

Sent from my B1-730HD using Tapatalk


----------



## browser (Oct 26, 2016)

MrsAldi said:


> He may have some porn for you.


I don't need Santa to fulfill my porn requirement, I've got cable wifi.


----------



## Bibi1031 (Sep 14, 2015)

MrsAldi said:


> He may have some porn for you.
> 
> Sent from my B1-730HD using Tapatalk


Santa made porn videos!


----------



## browser (Oct 26, 2016)

Bibi1031 said:


> Santa made porn videos!


Yeah, I saw one of them. It starts out with Santa saying "Ho Ho Ho" then these three women suddenly show up.


----------



## tropicalbeachiwish (Jun 1, 2016)

Bibi1031 said:


> Santa made porn videos!


Oh, I'm sure there's something out there! Perhaps called Santa C*ms to Town.


----------



## Satya (Jun 22, 2012)

There is something I'd like. But if for some reason I do not get it, I will be grateful for the wonderful things I already do have.


----------



## browser (Oct 26, 2016)

tropicalbeachiwish said:


> Oh, I'm sure there's something out there! Perhaps called Santa C*ms to Town.


Santa knows who's been naughty or nice. And we know which houses he stops at longer.


----------



## CharlieParker (Aug 15, 2012)




----------



## badsanta (Oct 13, 2014)

MrsAldi said:


> He may have some porn for you.


 @MrsAldi between you and me, a man that "thinks" he wants a FFM experience, I'd argue that he has yet to unlock the full potential of just the FM experience. 

I mean seriously a guy that wants a FFM, when he masturbates does he get all excited about using BOTH his hands and switching between the two? Odds are he finds that just one hand is more than enough! His wife should say, "OK let me see you use both your hands to get yourself off so I can see what it is you invision going on here?"

:grin2:

Badsanta


----------



## browser (Oct 26, 2016)

badsanta said:


> @MrsAldi between you and me, a man that "thinks" he wants a FFM experience, I'd argue that he has yet to unlock the full potential of just the FM experience.
> 
> I mean seriously a guy that wants a FFM, when he masturbates does he get all excited about using BOTH his hands and switching between the two? Odds are he finds that just one hand is more than enough! His wife should say, "OK let me see you use both your hands to get yourself off so I can see what it is you invision going on here?"
> 
> ...


Here's some basic math for you @badsanta.

A woman typically has 2 hands. 2+2=4

They also each have a mouth. 1+1=2.

Once you've mastered lesson one we can move on.


----------



## 225985 (Dec 29, 2015)

browser said:


> FMF threesome.
> 
> I doubt Santa's got the right materials in his sleigh.




I got one as a gift last year. Didn't like it so I returned it. Got a sweater instead.


----------



## maritalloneliness (Mar 18, 2015)

tropicalbeachiwish said:


> :rofl::rofl:


What does that mean -:rofl::rofl: 

Sent from my SM-N910T using Tapatalk


----------



## prunus (Oct 29, 2016)

maritalloneliness said:


> I can honestly say that I'm almost done with the dreaded shopping for gifts. As Always, My Husband thinks I've gone overboard as far as spending on the kids. I've told him repeatedly that he's welcomed to do the Christmas shopping but he refuses. It was much easier when the kids were little as all I had to worry about getting the hottest toys. Now, with a teenager and a tween taste have gotten more expensive. But this us a thread for the adults.
> WHAT'S ON YOUR CHRISTMAS LIST OR WHAT HAVE YOU BOUGHT FOR YOURSELF OR PARTNER?
> For me. I bought the amazon Echo and have been using it since receiving it in the mail two weeks ago! Happy with my Christmas gift!
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910T using Tapatalk


My STBXH never shopped for the kids, but never complained, either. It's likely because his head was buried in the sand when it came to finances. It's a good thing I didn't go crazy and am very budget minded.

I no longer have a partner so I spent nothing on him. Well, that's sort of not true. The kids wanted to get him something so I did pay for that.

As for myself, I paid my attorney to get out of this marriage. Merry Christmas to me! :smthumbup:


----------



## Mr. Nail (Apr 26, 2011)

I spent a day shopping with Mrs Nail. I showed her several things I was interested in. The next day I was thinking what did she look at? So I asked, "did you show me anything you were interested in receiving?" her reply, No.
Now where do I go with that. Did I miss something or am I just supposed to mind read. I think I'll buy her a hat, I know how to shop for those.


----------



## prunus (Oct 29, 2016)

Mr. Nail said:


> I spent a day shopping with Mrs Nail. I showed her several things I was interested in. The next day I was thinking what did she look at? So I asked, "did you show me anything you were interested in receiving?" her reply, No.
> Now where do I go with that. Did I miss something or am I just supposed to mind read. I think I'll buy her a hat, I know how to shop for those.


Your profile says you've been in this relationship for 20-30 years, but you can't come up with a gift idea for your wife? 

Kudos for trying to think about what she looked at, though.


----------



## Mr. Nail (Apr 26, 2011)

engaged 2 years married 29 yr 3 months 21 days. I think the bit now is figuring out something new. Last year I gave her a knife drawer. You know she did mention a hat a month ago . . . .


----------



## EllaSuaveterre (Oct 2, 2016)

EllaSuaveterre said:


> I'd like an engagement ring- a real one. When Mr. Suaveterre and I were first engaged, I picked out a band with stones all around it to serve as both an engagement ring and a wedding ring.
> 
> That and a garland of flowers with which to decorate the canopy of the spare bed.


I just found out I'm not getting the ring. I logged into Amazon and checked my wishlist and left to take a nap, "conveniently" leaving it open in front of Mr. Suaveterre. As expected, he leapt on it the instant he thought I was soundly asleep. But alas, when I checked my recent orders to see if the rose petals I ordered for Saturday's date were going to get there on time- the garland was there, but not the ring.

I'm fine. I'll live. There's always Valentine's Day.


----------



## Mr. Nail (Apr 26, 2011)

@EllaSuaveterre At least the wish list is working for you. Mrs Nail can't wear rings at work and has lost a few from her pocket there. She has been wearing one of her good wedding bands to work lately. I have another replaceable ring on order for her now. I take it you are looking for a diamond solitaire?


----------



## EllaSuaveterre (Oct 2, 2016)

Mr. Nail said:


> @EllaSuaveterre At least the wish list is working for you. Mrs Nail can't wear rings at work and has lost a few from her pocket there. She has been wearing one of her good wedding bands to work lately. I have another replaceable ring on order for her now. I take it you are looking for a diamond solitaire?


How did you guess? I'd have settled for zircona, though... He wouldn't even get that.


----------



## CharlieParker (Aug 15, 2012)

EllaSuaveterre said:


> I just found out I'm not getting the ring. I logged into Amazon and checked my wishlist and left to take a nap, "conveniently" leaving it open in front of Mr. Suaveterre. As expected, he leapt on it the instant he thought I was soundly asleep. But alas, when I checked my recent orders to see if the rose petals I ordered for Saturday's date were going to get there on time- the garland was there, but not the ring.
> 
> I'm fine. I'll live. There's always Valentine's Day.


Does he have his own Amazon account? Even if we discuss/coordinate gifts I still try to "hide" it from her until I actually give it to her.


----------



## EllaSuaveterre (Oct 2, 2016)

CharlieParker said:


> Does he have his own Amazon account? Even if we discuss/coordinate gifts I still try to "hide" it from her until I actually give it to her.


He has his account, but mine's the one with Prime, so he used mine.


----------



## CharlieParker (Aug 15, 2012)

EllaSuaveterre said:


> He has his account, but mine's the one with Prime, so he used mine.


OK.

FYI, there is a way to share Prime with family members. I'm the Prime member (I pay for it) but my wife gets free shipping too.


----------



## Celes (Apr 28, 2015)

CharlieParker said:


> OK.
> 
> FYI, there is a way to share Prime with family members. I'm the Prime member (I pay for it) but my wife gets free shipping too.


Yup it's the same for us. H pays for prime and shares it with me.


----------



## EllisRedding (Apr 10, 2015)

CharlieParker said:


> OK.
> 
> FYI, there is a way to share Prime with family members. I'm the Prime member (I pay for it) but my wife gets free shipping too.


Yes, I think it is based on your address


----------



## coupdegrace (Oct 15, 2012)

I plan to get my wife the iPad air, but geez these things are expensive! I'm hoping that she gets me the GoPro Hero 5. Since I need a new video camera for my convention coverage.


----------



## browser (Oct 26, 2016)

My GF has a big family, they've always been big on holiday gifts. She gets really stressed out trying to get everyone something special. She works hard, has very little down time and when she does she'd rather spend it doing other things and I can't blame her. 

I never know what to get her. She's the only one on my "list" for reasons beyond the scope of this post, that much being said we had a talk about it today.

You know what we are buying each other from companies who make their money by working the guilt strings of potential customers by peddling their over priced commodities?

Nothing. We're going to take each other shopping AFTER the holidays when there are lots of specials and pick things out for each other.


----------



## CantePe (Oct 5, 2011)

Either a Fitbit HR (for the recent cardiac health developments) or a set of chameleon pens (those pens are 250 bucks ...ouch).

I know my ultimate desire is too expensive to even think of asking for. Both omnibuses for the Dark Tower (200+ a piece for each set). So that's not happening anytime soon.

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## heartsbeating (May 2, 2011)

Hubs put a note on the guest room door for me to keep out because Xmas gifts were in there. 

I was half-asleep, needed to get something from the room, straight past the note... then 'oops!'... I wasn't meant to be in there. Couldn't help myself, started laughing and calling out 'Sorry!' He'd gotten us furniture. He was laughing afterwards too, saying he was trying to figure out where, when and how he could assemble it to be ready to share with me on Xmas day. He put it together over the weekend, 'Merry Xmas!' Then told me that was the gift to us from Santa - it wasn't my Xmas gift. I removed the sign from the guest room door. Got home from work, went to put something back into the guest room, and walked in to find shopping bags on the bed. I was laughing again. He said, 'Just keep out of there, will you?! That's why there's a note!' 'I got rid of the note!' haha. There's nothing I particularly need or want. 

I've got him clothing and NFL gear, vinyl records, fancy bottle of gin. Will get him a couple nice cigars. There's also a gift from Santa I'm storing... also for our home.


----------



## heartsbeating (May 2, 2011)

Satya said:


> There is something I'd like. But if for some reason I do not get it, I will be grateful for the wonderful things I already do have.


oh do tell...!


----------



## heartsbeating (May 2, 2011)

EllisRedding said:


> "Slow down", "use your legs", "Just call it quits and by her something nice instead" ...


hahaha!


----------



## sixty-eight (Oct 2, 2015)

EllisRedding said:


> Yes, I think it is based on your address


No, you can sign anyone up to be in your amazon "family" and share the Prime, regardless of where you/they live.

My ex and I linked our Amazon accounts. You share the amazon prime benefits (shipping, video, ect) and also it shares your kindle library unless you choose the do not share when purchasing an ebook. Keeps everything else separate.


----------



## Celes (Apr 28, 2015)

Ugh I went to order the Amazon Echo but it now says it's out of stock until January


----------



## EllisRedding (Apr 10, 2015)

Celes said:


> Ugh I went to order the Amazon Echo but it now says it's out of stock until January


Echo or Echo Dot? You can get from places other than Amazon if you have't looked.


----------



## Celes (Apr 28, 2015)

EllisRedding said:


> Echo or Echo Dot? You can get from places other than Amazon if you have't looked.


Just Echo though it dropped in price quite a bit at least. That's a good suggestion, I'll see if I can find it somewhere else.


----------



## EllisRedding (Apr 10, 2015)

Celes said:


> Just Echo though it dropped in price quite a bit at least. That's a good suggestion, I'll see if I can find it somewhere else.


Best Buy does have in some locations, and I know other retailers are selling as well, but I imagine stock is very low


----------



## Celes (Apr 28, 2015)

EllisRedding said:


> Best Buy does have in some locations, and I know other retailers are selling as well, but I imagine stock is very low


All Best Buys in my area are out of stock. So is Lowes and Home Depot. Not sure where else to check... But it's not looking good.

Oh well, at least hubby will be happy I got it for cheaper even if it does come later


----------



## EllisRedding (Apr 10, 2015)

Celes said:


> All Best Buys in my area are out of stock. So is Lowes and Home Depot. Not sure where else to check... But it's not looking good.
> 
> Oh well, at least hubby will be happy I got it for cheaper even if it does come later


Did you try Bed Bath & Beyond

https://www.bedbathandbeyond.com/store/product/amazon-echo/3306675?Keyword=amazon+echo


----------



## Celes (Apr 28, 2015)

EllisRedding said:


> Did you try Bed Bath & Beyond
> 
> https://www.bedbathandbeyond.com/store/product/amazon-echo/3306675?Keyword=amazon+echo


Ugh, also sold out...


----------



## Celes (Apr 28, 2015)

OMG they have it on prime now but only in white. I know my H, he will hate the white one


----------



## CharlieParker (Aug 15, 2012)

In stock at a Staples near me.


----------



## EllisRedding (Apr 10, 2015)

Celes said:


> Ugh, also sold out...


Doh...

Not surprising, since as I look around the price seems to have been jacked up (people trying to take advantage of the shortage).

I guess just print him up a picture of the echo and put in a frame 

Or I guess worse case could get a Dot + wireless speaker .


----------



## Celes (Apr 28, 2015)

CharlieParker said:


> In stock at a Staples near me.


Also sold out. 



EllisRedding said:


> Doh...
> 
> Not surprising, since as I look around the price seems to have been jacked up (people trying to take advantage of the shortage).
> 
> ...


Lol! That's actually what I'm thinking of doing.

It's fine, it says it should ship around January 9th. We just bought a house and that's the closing day. So I guess I can make it a "Happy New House!" gift too :grin2:


----------



## Satya (Jun 22, 2012)

heartsbeating said:


> oh do tell...!


Haha, I can't, or I may jinx it!


----------



## MrsAldi (Apr 15, 2016)

A fluffy Pomeranian! Please Santa! Pretty Please!  










Sent from my B1-730HD using Tapatalk


----------



## CharlieParker (Aug 15, 2012)

MrsAldi said:


> A fluffy Pomeranian! Please Santa! Pretty Please!


So, Miller is looking for vacancies?


----------



## MrsAldi (Apr 15, 2016)

CharlieParker said:


> So, Miller is looking for vacancies?


He's looking forward to having an annoying friend!  

Sent from my B1-730HD using Tapatalk


----------

